# Stocking suggestions for "open" 60l 45x45 cube?



## Deer (21 Sep 2015)

I was originally planning on moving my Chili Rasporas and smattering of otos and cherry shrimp from my nano once it is dismantled into this tank, however I've decided to keep the nano up and running!

So any suggestions for this now empty tank? It won't have a great deal of cover as I'm mainly using ground hugging plants, except for a row of dwarf hairgrass at the back and a gradually rising bank of staurogyne. Another reason why I've decided to keep the chilis in my heavily planted nano as I dont think I would see them as often in the open. Ideally I'd like a group of cherry shrimp as well but they can stay in the nano if any shrimp demolishers are suggested!


----------



## alto (22 Sep 2015)

I'm very fond of these fish & just came across this excellent article so that's my first suggestion (hah you have to venture over & read to discover which fish)
 - you need to begin with a group of plain grey juveniles in order to obtain a compatible trio.
They aren't dedicated shrimp hunters in my experience so you can keep them with shrimp in a well planted tank though you won't see loads of offspring (I can usually harvest babies from my filter & then transfer them to a grow-out tank - that I've finally set up).
Tiger shrimp are good as they seem to be more confident with "nosy" fish (but I've also seen some decent shrimp rangles) & seem to be excellent hard working tank cleaners.

If you establish the shrimp first, you can usually keep a pair or (possibly) trio of dwarf cichlids in a tank this size - much depends on the individual temperaments.
Rams   - look for juveniles of correct size & shape, I've seen more XL versions with odd proportions lately, or the "balloon" versions (which certainly appear docile) ... I finally picked up a group of "electric blues" as they had very nice shape/color/activity: they are also fairly docile/retiring: out of an initial group of 7, I have a stable group of 5 (90cm x 45cm tank)  - 1 died shortly after purchase, the 2nd vanished at some point, one "pair" has spawned a few times (someone eats the eggs, which are viable). Again these are generally compatible with shrimp & non-boisterous fishes. Oddly my group never settled with guppy dithers, I moved some rasboras over (to rescape their tank) & suddenly my _least-in-sight_ rams were everywhere, even begging for food  

Dwarf cories - hastatus if you can find them

Pygmy hatchetfish - again if you can find them, & can spring for a dozen or so

Sundadanio - group

This may get some suggestions going 


PS your tank looks awesome


----------



## dw1305 (23 Sep 2015)

Hi all,





alto said:


> I'm very fond of these fish & just came across this excellent article so that's my first suggestion (hah you have to venture over & read to discover which fish)


Good article, and a favourite of mine as well, but I don't think the tank is big enough in terms of floor area, and they definitely like a lot of cover. 





alto said:


> Dwarf cories - hastatus if you can find them


Another favourite and definitely shrimp safe, the only down side is difficult to find. I like _Corydoras pygmaeus _as well.

I've still got the _Corydoras_, but the _Dicrossus_ has_ "shuffled off its mortal coil"._



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## alto (23 Sep 2015)

As with most dwarf cichlids, individual temperament is a significant factor ... I have a male & female_ D filamentosus_ that have been living in a 60 x 45 tank, moved them to a 45 x 36 while rescaping (it's been a slow process as I've been waiting on plant & shrimp shipments) - just noticed today that female has her spawning dress on 
Temporary tank is bare bottom with some wood & 2 cories (I moved out the food hoarding guppies ~10 days ago) ... I've read reports of these fish spawning in 10gal tanks but was sceptical until now.

Some years ago I kept a group of _D filamentosus_ in a 90cm tank: 2 dominant males, 1 subordinate male, 4 females - the group was amazing to watch as they patrolled the tank in formation, they had just begun spawning when I lost them after a water change (only a few Amano's survived).

Last year I managed to source another group of juvenile _D filamentosus_, completely different behavior (again kept in a 90cm planted tank) & sold them on to a local breeder, keeping the only female I couldn't catch & a subordinate male.

Both groups were wild caught & ~2cm when purchased.
Unlike the article author's experience, both groups turned out to be balanced in male:female #'s 

In the OP's case, I'd reduce numbers as gender becomes apparent, selecting in preference of lesser aggression ... note that first group I kept was very harmonious, the 2nd group contained more/less aggressive males & females (neither fish I retained displayed dominance).

I've kept far more aggressive _M ramirezi _


----------



## alto (2 Oct 2015)

Any updates on this tank?


----------

